# KimproII Finish and Solo reliability?



## 9mm4me (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm new to the site and joined because I have been looking at the Solo since they were first released, but held off when I heard of some of the early problems. Yesterday I was in my local gun store and they had a Solo CDP (LG) on display. I liked the feel of it and certainly the looks. I'm considering it, but wondered how durable the KimproII finish is and how it holds up to daily holster wear, and resist being scratched? 

Also would appreciate any input on the reliability of the solo's being released now? Have most issues seem to have had the issues resolved?

Thank you;


----------



## 9mm4me (Apr 22, 2012)

I can now answer my own question. I purchased a Solo CDP LG on Tuesday. Took it to the range yesterday. Shot several types of 124 grain ammo for about 100 rounds, and the gun performed perfectly. Shot where I aimed and has a great feel and I love the 1911 ergonomics. The Laser is bright, easy to engage, and I only had to move it a little to the left to get it zeroed. The KimproII finish appears to be anodized on and seems very durable. I have seen no signs of holster wear as yet. If it continues to perform for another 100 rounds it will be my primary carry gun. For now at least. The only problem I have with the pistol is the recoil spring is so strong it is difficult to manipulate, but doable. I think it loosened up some after shooting it and hope it will continue.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been getting a few scratches on the black finish of my pistol. They can be touched up with Aluminum Black, but wear from carry is one of those things right up there with death and taxes; hard to avoid altogether.
Moon
ETA- I fieldstripped and oiled min last evening, and was reminded of just how stiff the recoil spring is, and how little, relatively speaking, there is to grasp when racking the slide. No easy answer to a real caliber in a really small gun; if someone invents a buffering system that slows the slide without requiring a recoil spring of truck spring strength, they'll have invented something. I finally understand what Beretta was trying to do with their tip-barrel pistols.
M


----------

